# Jon Boat Tournament Bald Ridge lake lanier 12/14/13 7am-3pm Electric only



## jbenson4 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have been asked by several people to put on a tournament at lake Lanier. 

Here yall go!!!

the event will be Saturday December 14th 2013 
hours are from 7am-3pm we will be launching our boats from the Baldridge marina boat ramp
Legal Fishing area for this event will be all of Bald Ridge Creek and Marina and you cannot go further than the NO-WAKE markers exiting the marina going twards the main lake.

Bald Ridge Marina Pot Tournament
This is an open event 
Saturday DEC. 14th 2013 
Entry fee is $20 per boat or two man team 
Big fish side pot is $10 dollars 
Arrive at the ramp between 6:00am-6:30am to pay for event fees 
Fishing hours are from 7:00am-3:00pm 
Blast off will be at 7am or once all paid boats are in the water.
Rules of the event 
1.	All Georgia fishing and boating regulations will be followed at all times
2.	*Only electric motors will be allowed (No gas motors allowed )
3.	All boats must be equipped with means to properly sustain a "limit" of fish. Aerated coolers of adequate size are permitted
4.	All teams must check in and out at stated times to compete in events. Any boat late for weigh-in will or blastoff will be penalized .5lbs/minute late. All disputes will be decided by the Event Director and are final
5.	Live wells & coolers will be checked, before the event begins
6.	Artificial baits only
7.	There is a five (5) fish limit with a 14 inch minimum size limit per team. Fish will be measured with Golden Rule; mouth and tail closed. Short fish penalty will be .5 lb and will be deducted from total weight and short fish will not be weighed.  All decisions by the Event Director are final.
8.	Be respectful to the other anglers don’t cut off any other teams stay at least 2 casting distances away from the other team when possible. If there is a dispute between teams the event director will judge on the matter and the decision made is final. 
9.	If rules are broken the offending team is subjected to disqualification from the event at the event directors discretion.
To register for this event call or email Jesse Benson At 770-605-1425 or Jesse.benson29@yahoo.com. You can also register on the GON thread. Registration cut off for the event is the day of the event December 14th at 7:00am. 
Payout is 100% and payout places are determined by the total number of boats at the event.


----------



## deepwater (Nov 20, 2013)

Jesse your saying you can't go past the markers on the main lake side of the no wake zone not the markers on bald ridge side right ?


----------



## jbenson4 (Nov 20, 2013)

Correct Kevin


----------



## fishingmcginnis91 (Nov 23, 2013)

Count me and a partner in.


----------



## TeamYarter (Dec 2, 2013)

bump


----------



## jbenson4 (Dec 3, 2013)

Bump ?


----------



## TeamYarter (Dec 3, 2013)

bump it back up, refresh it up to the top


----------



## ja88red (Dec 3, 2013)

Would fish it but I don't get off work until 7 am


----------



## jbenson4 (Dec 5, 2013)

Expecting a good turn out for this event if everyone that has messaged me shows up we should have 10+ boats looking forward to next Saturday


----------



## jbenson4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## deepwater (Dec 11, 2013)

Jesse I will not be able to make it Saturday .


----------



## jbenson4 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok Kevin sorry to hear that thanks for letting me know I appreciate it


----------



## jbenson4 (Dec 11, 2013)

On Saturday morning when you get to the ramp go ahead and launch your boat. And head to the gas/launch docks in the marina we will do a live well check and take all entry fees there before blast off. At  3 pm for weigh in we will weigh in on the docks as well so don't take out till after weigh in. I feel this will make it easier and faster for weigh in. Looking forward to fishing with everyone see you all Saturday morning


----------



## jbenson4 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ja88red (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope everyone has a bilge pump looks like rain all day.


----------



## jbenson4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mines good lol


----------



## ja88red (Dec 13, 2013)

good luck to everyone


----------



## ja88red (Dec 14, 2013)

And the winner is... I say the guy whos boat is still floating lol sure was a messy day


----------



## jbenson4 (Dec 15, 2013)

Took 12.85 to win with 5 fish and big fish was 3.30 Nathan am I took the victory second was 11.80 with five fish and a 2.50 big fish


----------



## ja88red (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice


----------

